# gestion de ma bibliothèque personnelle de livres depuis plusieurs terminaux iOS



## agrotic (3 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

je cherche un logiciel iOS qui me permette de gérer ma bibliothèque personnelle de livres (en me basant sur les codes barre standards pour les identifier).
la spécificité que je recherche, c'est que j'aimerai que le contenu de ma bibliothèque soit partagée entre plusieurs terminaux iOS sans devoir uploader / downloader son contenu à la main sur DropBox ou autre...

est-ce que quelqu'un a un gestionnaire de bibliothèque favori qui gère cela ?

s'il se décline en version macOS avec partage de la base de données en temps réel, ce serait un must 

merci d'avance.


----------

